# Need help buying wood.....



## PenWorks (Mar 23, 2006)

I want to start buying blocks of wood, instead of blanks. The primary reason is so I can make a series of pens that are simular in color and pattern, also having bigger pieces to do some glue ups.

My question is, do you ussually buy by the board foot or by the pound ? I don't mind paying the going rate, but at the same time, don't want to get screwed.

Here is an example.....
Camatillo Rosewood , size is 11 1/3 x 4 7/8 x 1, cost 50.00 plus shipping
That is .38 board feet.
If I figure the cost on BF , that comes to $131.00 a BF
If I figure 8 blanks than that is 6.25 a blank
Both figures would be higher when you figure shipping.

I know this is nice wood, but not that nice, am I figuring right ??
When I price the amboyna blocks, it comes out about 125.00 a BF
I thought the going rate for some nice burls was 7-25 a BF

Your thoughts and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 23, 2006)

I find that the more 'exotic' and expensive woods are now being sold by weight. Less expensive species are usually sold by board feet. Heck I just bought some stabilized wood that was priced by cubic inches!

Buy by board feet whenever possible. Hate to say it but there are too many of us 'wood snobs' out there that are overheating this wood market JMHO.

-Peter-[]


----------



## JimGo (Mar 23, 2006)

I buy my boards from some a few different people on eBay, rather than from a traditional reseller.  I look at the boards (I've bought from them often enough to trust the pics) and decide how many pens I can get out of it, and then bid accordingly.  I don't always get the boards I want at my price, but I usually do OK.


----------



## penhead (Mar 23, 2006)

Anthony,
Here is a site that might give you an idea of pricing:

http://www.cookwoods.com/Camatillo1.htm


----------



## Dario (Mar 23, 2006)

Anthony,

As with anything, you pay what you think is fair (and can afford [}]).

Wood is a very unpredictable commodity price wise...just because every piece is unique.  I personally look at various places...eBay is one of them.  I've seen great deals but have to let go since I don't have the working capital.  My motto...there will always be a better deal next time [].

I agree with Peter (in more ways than one)...we are guilty for the current prices but hey, it is a gamble/hobby/business rolled into one [].  He got it right on the price being by the pound on the more exotic woods too...but like him I try to steer away that if possible,  there are a few times when I do bite and win.  Equally there are times when I loose big time...as a result, my garage is bursting to seems with wood [B)].

In time you will learn where and what to look for...wish there is a short cut but I think experience will be the ultimate teacher.

JMHO.

Good luck!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 23, 2006)

The last chunk of ambonya burl I purchased from a Tex dealer I paid by the pound. Don';t remember what it was.
Do a good turn daily!]
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I want to start buying blocks of wood, instead of blanks. The primary reason is so I can make a series of pens that are simular in color and pattern, also having bigger pieces to do some glue ups.
> 
> My question is, do you ussually buy by the board foot or by the pound ? ]


----------



## JimGo (Mar 23, 2006)

Anthony,
Another note...wouldn't you get more like 10 blanks out of that?  In one way of cutting it, you'd get 8 that are a little over 5.5" (accounting for the kerf) by 1", plus 2 that are about 5/8".  You could also cut the 1"'er's to be 15/16", and have 8 of those plus 2 7/8"'ers.  Not that it drops the cost by TOO much, but at least it brings it down to the $5/blank range (exclusive of shipping).  And, if you want to make some slimline-specific blanks, or Sierra-specific blanks, you could get even more out of that piece (cut it in half along it's 1" side).

If you DO decide to buy that piece, let me know...


----------



## rtjw (Mar 23, 2006)

Anthony I purchased a lot of wood while I was on vacation. They sell by the board foot and they will ship anywhere. I posted a picture of it and this is the picture. The wenge is actually bocote.

It is 3/4 inch but they have larger. Got it at very good price also.

Email me.





<br />


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 23, 2006)

Anthony do not forget---cost of bandsaw blades---and wood that splits and cracks apart. If you mess with burls the amount of waste is unreal. You end up with a heck of a pile of shorts.
Shipping has gone way out of site. 
Just a few fun thoughts right off the top of my head.


----------



## DWK5150 (Mar 23, 2006)

I actually cut lots of my wood. Mostly burls but some boards and I buy them by the board foot most of the time.


----------



## Dario (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree with Max.  I have so much messed up bandsaw blades because of "inclusions" in burls (aka stone, sand, etc.)

BTW, While cookwoods sell nice wood...I think there are lots of places that are more "reasonably" priced for same quality wood. []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 23, 2006)

Dario is right, there are lots of places on the internet that sell wood. You wood be wise to spend some time searching them out and checking prices. If you live near a fairly big city you probably have a specialty hardwood store in the area. As others noted, exotics are more and more being sold by the pound. Not previously noted, many of those exotics have only recently been cut then coated with wax. You will need to clean, cut and wait and wait and wait (sometimes years) for them to dry. Then resaw and cry over the waste of the cracked portions. Also you might want to check here, and the other pen forum for those who sell blanks. Tell them what you want and they may sell to you pre-resawing.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 23, 2006)

Yikes!
I only buy by the BdFt

Camatillo Rosewood is related to cocobolo

IMO Hearnes prices are a bit high, but will give you an idea
http://www.hearnehardwoods.com/Inventory/Cocobola.html
http://www.hearnehardwoods.com/Inventory/VirtualInventory/Cocobola/Cocobola8318/Cocobola%208318.html


----------



## JimGo (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Ron!  One of these days, when I go raid Rob's stockpile, I'll have to take a spin past them too!


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, I am a firm believer you get what you pay for, but $100.00+ a bord foot , sounded pricey.

I have been pretty much looking at Cooks Woods to.


----------



## Dario (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I have been pretty much looking at Cooks Woods to.



I know []


----------



## SteveRoberts (Mar 23, 2006)

Anthony,

That piece is nice but no nicer than some of the cocobolo you can get hand picked by you at wood workers on I17 & Union Hills.

Commercial acct. price bout $18 a bf or $1-2 per blank.

Steve



> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I want to start buying blocks of wood, instead of blanks. The primary reason is so I can make a series of pens that are simular in color and pattern, also having bigger pieces to do some glue ups.
> 
> My question is, do you ussually buy by the board foot or by the pound ? I don't mind paying the going rate, but at the same time, don't want to get screwed.
> ...


----------



## airrat (Mar 23, 2006)

You know my opinion of wood workers. I wont shop there since they round up on the measurement and charge you for air.  But they do sell by the bf.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 23, 2006)

After a week of work/vacation, I am now almost ready to be home. Before my arrival back to California I had to make a stop in Utah 1. To visit some of my wifes family and 2. To visit Craft Supplies. While visiting Craft Supplies I was a little dispointed that their showroom didn't offer much but having spoken with Darrell there, he gave me a tour and left me with all of the pen blanks. I was like a kid in a candy store! I ended up going through hundreds of blanks to pick out the best ones!and grabbed a couple not yet available online. I also had a chance to say hello face to face with Nils and asked him if there was any other place I would enjoy visiting during my flash visit in Utah. He pointed me to a place called "The Burl Source" owned by Skip Bellock. The company was located at his home and I ended up spending some time with him and seeing his shop, wood supply, and gallery. I bought a couple amazing large pieces of Lace She-Oak and Red Mallee, he specializes in Australian woods and rare American Burls. He was very nice and I highly recommend doing bussiness with him. His website is www.theburlsource.com His prices were great and I look forward to giving him a ton of my future bussiness. What an amazing feeling to see pieces hand selected and cut for me, I also loved that Craft Supply had a disount room full of some really cool finds. I don't know how I'm going to get all of this stuff home today, but I can't wait to get it all on the lathe. 

Anthony - I'm not sure how much this helps but Skip really had some wonderful stuff. After spending some time with rich Italians it was nice to visit a real down-to-earth American and talk about woodturning.  [8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 23, 2006)

Johnathan, the burl source is a woodworkers paradise [] Virgil and I stopped bye there while we were at the syposium last year and stocked up. I plan on making another stop this year. My picture of what do you look like, is at the Burl Source. []


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 23, 2006)

I purchased a bunch of Lace Sheoak from the Burl Source at SWAT and am extremely happy with it. Very interesting finished pens!


----------



## chigdon (Mar 23, 2006)

I buy by the pound more often than the board foot based on a lot of the weird stuff I turn.  Either way is fine but the trick is picking the pieces that offer you the most blanks with the least waste.  You also get to cut your blanks for a certain kit.  If you have a piece that is 8" long then you get to make 2 barons per 8".


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks again for all the replies and PM. I have enough leads to keep me busy for awhile.
I think I should just hire Dario to be my personal shopper, he is pretty good at finding deals []
Interesting more & more, wood is being sold by the pound instead of BF.


----------



## Dario (Mar 24, 2006)

Anthony,

Just trying to stretch the dollar a bit [].  I admit, being savvy shopper helps, especially with this hobby [B)].

Now do you know that a new Porter Cable 1.75 HP VS Router kit/combo originally $430.00 can be had for $139.00?  [}][}][}]  

I better stop before someone kills me.  [xx(]


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I better stop before someone kills me.  [xx(]



You're closer than you think, buddy! [)][][:0]

Anthony, I get most of my stock from Houston Hardwoods, or The Hardwood Store (local place) and pay by the bf at both. The only time I've paid by the pound is for burls like Amboyna and Afzelia. Just what I've found on my end.


----------



## airrat (Mar 24, 2006)

So I am curious as to paying by the pound.  Is that wood usually wet? Is this how some sellers are trying to get more money for their wood?


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 24, 2006)

Tom, it is only wet for you, when you go back to Woodworkers. []


----------



## Dario (Mar 24, 2006)

Tom,

While your statement has merit, it also hit a bit close to home.

FYI, I've sold a few blocks of TX Ebony by the pound and they are wet...but I make sure the buyers know that to begin with.  My belief is, as long as I am up front about it, the responsibility is up to the buyer afterwards.  After all I cannot force them to buy anything from me if they don't want to. []   Of course I also provide rough dimensions for cross reference.

Some natural edge burls are sold by the pound just because it is really difficult to get actual dimensions (or BF).  The more sophisticated sellers will also provide you the dryness info of the wood. []


----------



## airrat (Mar 24, 2006)

Dario Im not trying to offend anyone, if I did I apologize it was not ment to.  I doubt I would even consider questioning your pricing.  You have always been fair and forward to us.  I can understand now why some would be by the pound, thanks.

Yeah Anthony they wet down the rounded up part of the measurement with water. (so if it weighs 10.1 lbs they would round it up to 11)  So I still get NOTHING!!!! hard to receive watered down air. []

Edited to say the response to Anthony is only about my experience with woodworkers source. NOT anyone here.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 24, 2006)

Tom, all of the burl stuff I've purchased by the pound to date has been dry (except for Dario's, but I knew that in advance and his price seemed to reflect that).


----------



## Dario (Mar 24, 2006)

Tom,

No offense taken and no apologies needed.  I just want to clarify 

Thanks.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 24, 2006)

Just a couple of observations I have had.
we have a local store where I can get most of the basic exotics. the prices run from about $3.00 a board foot up, and I mean way up to like $160 a board foot. very little of it would make good figured pen blank wood. somehow those pieces have found there way to a table over on the side and are specially priced as well. usually the price is written on them along with there size in board feet.
you end up in two seperate ball parks when you are looking at regular boards and the rare stuff. I simply reached the point that I have to look at an individual piece of wood and decide if I am willing to pay that price for it.
anouther problem I see in buying larger boards with pens in mind is that others see the board as a whole piece and what can be done with it. in other words how often can you find a piece of Camatillo Rosewood that large and with that sort of grain. If it is real uncommon you may be paying a lot simply because it is a rare find. getting three or four smaller pieces may ring up a smaller total for the same number of blanks. of course this starts to effect your series of pens in like wood idea.


----------

